# BEWARE: New Cheater's Ap



## BigTexDad (Dec 27, 2014)

Well, it appears there is a new way for cheater's to use Whatsapp to keep from having messages and texts show up on their phone bill. Those of you currently monitoring someone you suspect might now want to find a way to monitor their work computer or personal PC.

WhatsApp Is Now Available on a Web Browser - Digits - WSJ


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

how can you monitor a work computer?

she works in a hospital.


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

harrybrown said:


> how can you monitor a work computer?
> 
> she works in a hospital.


When I worked in the medical field, under no circumstances was a computer to be used for personal reasons. Only the IT guy could make changes such as install programs. I would not expect a messaging program to be installed on a hospital owned computer.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

My wife and I used to laugh at the a$hley [email protected] ads. They even do them on TV now. We used to joke at how wicked and sick our society was getting. We felt superior to those "losers." Oh the f'ing irony.


----------



## BigTexDad (Dec 27, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> My wife and I used to laugh at the a$hley [email protected] ads. They even do them on TV now. We used to joke at how wicked and sick our society was getting. We felt superior to those "losers." Oh the f'ing irony.


Sounds like my wife and me. Don't feel bad. I am sure there are plenty of us out there.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

vms said:


> When I worked in the medical field, under no circumstances was a computer to be used for personal reasons. Only the IT guy could make changes such as install programs. I would not expect a messaging program to be installed on a hospital owned computer.


This is not an installed application like many other web based applications, it doesn't install just runs within the browser itself. It just allows you to login in from a web browser and perform the chats, just as if you were logging into gmail, yahoo, FB, etc, from the web. IT would have to block the site to keep it from being accessible. 

Policies are like locks, they only keep the honest people honest. If anyone wants to do something and has the will for it then they will, unless IT places policies into place to block everything specifically (and even then there are ways around them, which I am not going to get into here, but not everything is foolproof, as when someone builds something foolproof, they just build a better fool). Those savvy enough already know this.


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

Squeakr said:


> This is not an installed application like many other web based applications, it doesn't install just runs within the browser itself. It just allows you to login in from a web browser and perform the chats, just as if you were logging into gmail, yahoo, FB, etc, from the web. IT would have to block the site to keep it from being accessible.
> 
> Policies are like locks, they only keep the honest people honest. If anyone wants to do something and has the will for it then they will, unless IT places policies into place to block everything specifically (and even then there are ways around them, which I am not going to get into here, but not everything is foolproof, as when someone builds something foolproof, they just build a better fool). Those savvy enough already know this.


Everything we did on work computers was monitored. We had ZERO privacy at work. Gmail? Yahoo? That'd get your Internet privileges revoked where I worked. IT could see everything we did. It's how the lab I worked at covered their own butt with regards to HIPAA. 

I don't know the policies for other medical practices of course, and it's likely that not all would be as strict as where I worked.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

vms said:


> Everything we did on work computers was monitored. We had ZERO privacy at work. Gmail? Yahoo? That'd get your Internet privileges revoked where I worked. IT could see everything we did. It's how the lab I worked at covered their own butt with regards to HIPAA.
> 
> I don't know the policies for other medical practices of course, and it's likely that not all would be as strict as where I worked.


I have worked at places that had the same policies due to government contracts, threat of spying and espionage, etc. and believe me there are ways around it. If you have internet access then you CAN get around it. Our supervisors received monthly reports and it detailed what each user ID was doing at any given time, and yet I still knew people that did things against the policy. There are amazing ways around it. Like I said before locks only keep honest people honest (those that want it bad enough can find a way. One of my STBXW's OMs worked in the Government is the defense systems handling internet security, and yet he still was able to send naked pics of himself from his secure office in a government facility to my wife along with porn, dirty emails and texts, etc and they were under HIPPA and the DOD specs.)


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

At home, you can set your router up to block these sites. Wireless or wired. But will drive it underground. 

Better of tracking such use and use the evidence for proper action.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

harrybrown said:


> how can you monitor a work computer?
> 
> she works in a hospital.


Steps:
1. call lawyer, and tell them situation. You won't sound like a pansy. You'll sound like a customer. 
2. Tell lawyer about hospital. 
3. Have lawyer call hospital. 
4. watch ensuing sh1t storm. 

Businesses don't want their personal assets being used to carry out an affair. Because then you can sue them. 
Is it a POS case? Yes. 
If you sue them, will it be cheaper for them to give you $10k instead of going to court and giving their lawyer $20k to prove innocence? Yes.


----------

